# Fake rock build - Pics



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey guys, started my fake rock build about 2 weeks ago and thought I'd post some pictures of my progress. I didn't take any pictures of the early stages as I had no access to a camera, so here's what I have so far. 

















General overview of the build before i glued anything in place. Here you can also see the flooring that is stuck into place. I've left it off the left side as this is where the heat mat will be, ensuring that in the future it can be removed if it ever breaks.









Here you can see a close up of the rock wall detail, the idea was that someone had chipped away at an area that had been covered. This took 3 hours to carved out!









Now have the stairs glued into pace and the final design is starting to take pace. 









Overall view of semi-final design now that everything is glued into place. Just need to add some supports and any extra details that I may decide to do.









Just showing the cable access channel, this is for the thermostat and thermometer probe and runs down the back of the rock wall, coming out at the bottom where the vent is.









This also shows the access hole for the heat mat, in the event it ever breaks it will be able to be removed and replaced. 

That's all now guys, will update with new pics once progress is made!

Any advice is appreciated, do't be afraid to say what you think.


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks ace!
The worse part comes up now, grouting! haha

I'm looking into working with Jesmonite soon, it's pricey but you should take a look


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm worried more about the painting than the grouting haha, i've had a practice with the grout and didn't find it too bad.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking good, keep the pics coming :2thumb:

Jay


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Just a little update people, added a support to the right hand side platform. Just got some last little details to do before grouting.


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

awsome dude, did you use a heated wire to shape the rocks? i use to make stuff like that for my toy soliers to play in, might give it a go lol, ah youth


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

cardinalgrom said:


> awsome dude, did you use a heated wire to shape the rocks? i use to make stuff like that for my toy soliers to play in, might give it a go lol, ah youth


Nope, just got a set of 4 disposable sharp knifes for £1 and a pack of fine sandpaper from the range. Quite easy to shape but can be frustrating when bits tear off that you don't want!


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

lol thats the exact reason i use to use a hot wire


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

how did you get the polystyrene so smooth and round on the edges?


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

I just cut the pieces straight then cut the sides into 3 or 4 angles and sand them down.

like this:

\
|
/ and then once sanded the end up like this ). 

All i can say is before you start your rock build practice on scrap pieces of polystyrene.


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

That is amazing, I might try some of this, What paint would u use on it...if u r going to?


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

I think any type of paint works, although on some practice pieces i used cheap water based paint and it ended up having lots of tiny little popped bubbles. So I'm going to use some acrylic paint once I've grouted. 

There's lots of tutorials on the internet if you have a look around.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/319709-how-i-made-my-first.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/526177-crestie-fake-rock-background-tutorial.html
Lizard care, and fake rock wall landscapes


----------



## aadarachnids (Feb 16, 2010)

looks awesome


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you. 

















This is my now final design for the polystyrene, ready to start grouting which i should be starting tonight.


----------



## stevereader12345 (Aug 1, 2010)

looks really good!!


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats looking really good, but you spent a few hours already and still loads to do


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks just right in my opinion.


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

thats going to be one happy gecko, my viv im building is about that size, ofcourse I won't copy your design but I just like the idea of using poly as fake rocks. Show us when you've painted it, would love to see it, good luck with it.


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! 
Yes, it's took about 10 hours already, and that's the easiest part. In my opinion there is no point in rushing it.

And Kaluoda if you have a look around this forum you can see many peoples fake rock designs.


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Done my first coat of grout tonight, and well, it was really hard! Struggled allot to get to hard to reach areas and got it all over the flooring and wood. Hopefully it shouldn't be too hard to scrape/sand off once it's dried.


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

Kalouda said:


> That is amazing, I might try some of this, What paint would u use on it...if u r going to?


I used gloss. Tester pots from wilkos... Doesn't matter as it gets varnished in the end anyway


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

looking good there. i was happy with mine right up untill i painted it. then the paint dried completely different to what i thought it would.


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Finding the grouting very hard to be honest!

The first coat was dried so i've done a thicker second coat which i'm going to leave for 2 days to fully dry out. 

















First coat dried. 









second coat still wet.

I won't be having the time to work on this until friday so check back then. 
Just need to do 1 or 2 more coats of grout then onto the painting...


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey guys, just got my third coat of grout done so I thought i'd share my progress. 

Not sure if to do a 4th coat or not, depends how hard this coat sets, should be able to start painting soon though. 

















Second coat dry. 









Third coat.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Looking good mate!!!!!


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Thank you!
I don't think i'm going to do a 4th coat as the 3rd seems to be quite strong, do you recommend doing a base coat of white before i paint? I was thinking it would just be as easy to do 2 coats of my base colour anyways.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

JoshN said:


> Thank you!
> I don't think i'm going to do a 4th coat as the 3rd seems to be quite strong, do you recommend doing a base coat of white before i paint? I was thinking it would just be as easy to do 2 coats of my base colour anyways.


Go strait into your base colours : victory:

Jay


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Pendragon said:


> Go strait into your base colours : victory:
> 
> Jay


Agree! :2thumb:


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the advise. 
What type of paint do you use?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

JoshN said:


> Thanks for the advise.
> What type of paint do you use?


 
Hi Mate, 

I use those small tester pots you get in homebase. There called Homebase Sanctuary matt emulsion. And they come in many colours. They cost about £1.50 and go a long way when painting a viv background.


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

What did you use to actually stick the poly onto the viv? Strong glue?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Kalouda said:


> What did you use to actually stick the poly onto the viv? Strong glue?


Most people including myself normally use silicone.


----------



## JaMMiT (Sep 12, 2010)

That looks like its going to be an amazing cage/ rock layout, wish mine was like that


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, I used silicone as well.


----------



## stuey (Aug 21, 2010)

lookin good that m8


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Still not managed to start painting, but progress has been made. 

Firstly I have managed to scrape off all the excess grout (to my satisfaction) and have also touched up some areas that i accidentaly damaged.

Firstly a comparison of before and after grouting (3 coats)

















lizards view









all cleaned up and ready for painting









The paint I have got 'Naples Yellow' 'Yellow Ochre' and 'Sand'

Will update once I have done my first coat of paint.


----------



## -gecko- (Sep 4, 2010)

:2thumb: looking great. What sp you plan on using it for? Leos?


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah it's for my adult. 
Felt her current home was a bit boring and i've always wanted to give this a try, the is my first attempt.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Your viv is looking much better!! : victory:

I always seem to get a bit messy when using grout and paint. But with a little warm water and a sponge (maybe a curved ended knife) it always comes off. But not so easy on a laminated floor though?? Opps! :blush:


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

I found it very hard getting the excess grout off! I'm currently masking all the edges ready for painting.


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking really good! (much better than mine!) The grout i used was useless so couldnt get any definition! The bricks look really good! Have fun with the painting!


----------



## krsrd (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks great, i'm thinking of doing something similar in the next few months but i'm still in the process of convincing my other half that she thinks it's a good idea


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Cheers guys! And it is a good idea, but i do warn you it takes time and effort! (and a bit of money)


----------



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

i looked at this while building mine.. very useful :2thumb:


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks mate, glad to be of help!

Sorry for the lack of updates guys, not had a camera for the past few days!
I've since done 3 coats of paint, my first coat turned out a horrible brown (when it was meant to be yellow!) so I have had to do 2 solid coats of a lighter yellow on top.


















All that is left now is to do my dry brushing, varnish and then decorate!
I plan to add sand on top of all the surfaces when i varnish as well to give texture.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

wow looks really good :2thumb:

me, my mum and my dad tryed doing this spent 3-4 days on it got it finished let it air and cure fully put it in the viv with my cali king and the little git wouldn't use it it had hides cave's ledges and everything looked really good but he just used to sit in the other side of the viv and wouldn't go in or on it :bash:


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

JoshN said:


> Thanks mate, glad to be of help!
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates guys, not had a camera for the past few days!
> I've since done 3 coats of paint, my first coat turned out a horrible brown (when it was meant to be yellow!) so I have had to do 2 solid coats of a lighter yellow on top.
> ...


thats looking great, youve done a fantastic job. i bought ready coloured grout from b&q (kill 2 birds with 1 stone), then just pva,d it


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Yes I have a distinct feeling none of this will get used either. :/
But at least it will look better haha.

Also mandi, i did actually try doing the colours via grout, i did my final layer in a yellow colour but didn't really like the way it turned out.


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey guys, i've done some basic dry brushing which has made the overall look of the rock lighter, and have also done my first coat of varnish. 
Should be doing my second coat shortly, and i'm hoping the sand will stick to the varnish.

Sorry there isn't any pics to show as there isn't really much change.


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry for double post but the edit button has vanished..

Anyways...an update! 

I now have my sand stuck in place which is providing a great texture and should ensure my leo can actually grip the surface! 
Just need to top of odds n ends with varnish, clean it all up and let the varnish air out for a few days then move my leo in! 










































just having a look with the heat matt in place, still pondering with the idea of using sand over the heat mat, how thick would the layer of sand need to be?


----------

